# Alpine car amplifier 3539 - sound is lost



## zibizuba (Mar 31, 2019)

Hello, maybe someone will be able to tell me what can be damaged in my Alpine 3539 car amplifier.

The fault is that after about 30 minutes of switching on, the sound in the speakers becomes quieter and fuzzy, eventually disappears completely. When I turn the radio off and on again (and thus the amplifier at the same time), the sound is very loud and clear but only for about a minute (i.e. much shorter than when I turn on the amplifier when unused and therefore cold) and then gradually disappears again.

I think that two facts will help in diagnosing the fault:
1. when I bought this amplifier, there was melted plastic around the port to which the mass was connected (some overheating ...)

2. one path inside the amplifier (at gain control)

I'm not the first owner of this equipment so I do not know what his story was ... From what I see it probably was not repaired. The amplifier has a huge power (150W RMS per channel at 0.08% THD and at 12.5V voltage !!!) that's why I really want to repair it.

I will be grateful for any hints ...​


----------

